# plywood cutting jig



## bigjoedo (Sep 26, 2007)

Greetings,


Does anyone have plans or know how I can make a jig to cut 4X4 or 2X2 sheets of plywood on my table saw? I have a Ridgid TS 3650 saw. As always, thanks for help. 

Joe


----------



## wmetcalf (Dec 30, 2007)

*Tough for a jig*

As you have probably already discovered, one of the problems with sheet goods is the fact that they are largely unsupported when coming into the front of the blade. Unless you build a dedicated in-feed table (the best solution), about all you can do is use a good quality roller stand in front of the table to help hold the floppy sheet up (and also one at the rear if you don't have an out-feed table), use a pair of roller hold-downs on the fence. When you begin feeding the sheet make first contact against the fence with the far right forward corner of the sheet, and as you begin feeding it, push the the rest of the right edge against the fence as the sheet goes into the blade. It can still be a scary operation, and requires your utmost attention. The biggest help probably comes from having an out-feed table and a supporting roller stand at the front.


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Aug 27, 2007)

when i cut an 8x4 sheet i used 3 saw horses that were made the same height as the table, 1 each side and 1 at the back, just place them where you need them. best of luck


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Joe, here's the table saw work station I built for my 3650. It has provided a level of safety and work capacity that I have come to love. Previous to the entire station I just had the outfeed table attached. It alone was a major help. With it alone I had no problem handling full sheets. With this entire station it's a breeze.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow rnt, that is nice. You have 2 router tables?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

awesome setup rnt80
i plan to do something similar if i end up getting a contractor tablesaw.
did you have plans for that? or just come up with it yourself?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

rnt80, very nice set-up. I've never seen a bench top t-saw configured that nicely.


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

I always cut my ply sheets with my skill saw and guide bar, on saw horses with supports on the s-h's to keep the ply flat. 

Wayne


----------



## bigjoedo (Sep 26, 2007)

rnt80 vbmenu_register("postmenu_19135", true); ,

That is awesome !! Thanks for the pics. I will start with the outfeed table.


Joe


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I do have two router tables on this station. The idea for the outfeed table came from Bob D. on the Ridgid forum. I changed a couple of things but it's essentially the same. The workstation idea came from Wood magazine. I modified it to fit my needs. I absolutely love it. It makes things incredibly safe and provides a level of stability that my saw couldn't match before.


----------



## KC7CN (Aug 21, 2007)

bigjoedo said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have plans or know how I can make a jig to cut 4X4 or 2X2 sheets of plywood on my table saw? I have a Ridgid TS 3650 saw. As always, thanks for help.
> ...


I don't know if you would call this a jig, but I highly recommend this solution. I ripped an 8' piece of plywood couple days ago; A fold-down table is not all that expensive to build; mostly labor!

_Click on pictures to enlarge. See other picture using << >> arrow; upper right.
_ 


To support the material from the back of the saw, I use a single leg roller stand or my roll-around cart. The cart has four locking casters!



-Don


----------

